# Redhead



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always been a sucker for a pretty little redhead..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is a great looking Redhead.8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gorgeous red. Mount worthy. Is that a Wingmaster he's laying on???


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous duck, but that gun takes the cake!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, the gun is a Remington Wingmaster. My dad bought if for me brand new when I graduated hunters safety back in 1977...8)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

That is a keeper. Nice pic.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Nothing like a nice wood and a redhead:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

They're sweet guns. I think I bought my magnum Wingmaster around 72-73. Thought the wood looked familiar


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the likes and comments guys..
That Remington is my only gun I wouldn't even considering selling...8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My father has a Wingmaster he received for his 16th birthday in 1975. I used to see it out of the safe once a year on our annual pheasant trip to South Dakota, but now it just stays in the safe. They sure are awesome looking/shooting guns!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> My father has a Wingmaster he received for his 16th birthday in 1975. I used to see it out of the safe once a year on our annual pheasant trip to South Dakota, but now it just stays in the safe. They sure are awesome looking/shooting guns!


Dang Jeff, you're still wet behind the ears.. ;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Dang Jeff, you're still wet behind the ears.. ;-)


Ha ha, 27 is still wet behind the ears?!? I'll take it!! :grin:


----------

